# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Επιλογή ράτσας καναρινιών

## Αλεξης

Θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να ασχοληθω και με την αναπαραγωγη καναρινιων.
Με μια ρατσα στην αρχη.
Εχω καταληξη σε καποιες και θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας.
Αυτες ειναι:
1.Τυπου
-γκλοστερ
-γερμανικο σκουφατο
2.Χρωματος
-κοκκινο μωσαικου
-λευκο υπολοιπομενο

Οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια-γνωμη καλοδεχουμενη.

Υ.Γ. Ειχα δει μια φωτογραφια αλλα δεν μπορω να την βρω, με ενα καναρινι κοκκινο με γκρι λοφιο.Σας μοιαζει με γκλοστερ η γερμανικο σκουφατο;

----------


## arkas

Αφου εισαι αρχαριος θα σου προτεινα τα καναρινια χρωματος γιατι δεν εχουν τοσες απαιτησεις κατα την γνωμη μου οπως τα αλλα, οχι πως αυτα δεν εχουν.

Υ.Γ. _μαλλον_ θα εννοεις τα red poll...            "fullyhappy"

----------


## fragos

> Υ.Γ. Ειχα δει μια φωτογραφια αλλα δεν μπορω να την βρω, με ενα καναρινι κοκκινο με γκρι λοφιο.Σας μοιαζει με γκλοστερ η γερμανικο σκουφατο;


με λοφιο η με σκουφακη?
αν εννοεις αυτα ειναι γερμανικα σκουφατα υπαρχει και με γκρι σκουφακη!

----------


## mgerom

> ............
> Οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια-γνωμη καλοδεχουμενη.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ειχα δει μια φωτογραφια αλλα δεν μπορω να την βρω, με ενα καναρινι κοκκινο με γκρι λοφιο.Σας μοιαζει με γκλοστερ η γερμανικο σκουφατο;


 -Δεν υπάρχει κόκκινο Γκλόστερ.
-Τα Γερμανικά παρ' ότι υπάγονται στα ΤΥΠΟΥ, είναι και κρίνονται σαν καναρίνια χρώματος.Η μόνη διαφορά στην αξιολόγησή τους είναι οτι ένα μέρος της αξίας τους βρίσκεται στην εμφάνιση του σκουφιού. Θα στα πρότεινα χωρίς επιφύλαξη.Προσωπικά μου αρέσουν πολύ αλλά και μας λείπουν.Μάλιστα παρατηρώ οτι και τα λευκά τα υπολοιπόμενα μας λείπουν.Αναφέρομαι στην μη ευρεία εμφάνισή τους στις εκθέσεις παρ' ότι θα έλεγε κανείς οτι είναι εύκολα στην αναπαραγωγή τους.Κατάλαβες οτι αρέσκομαι στα χρώματος, βέβαια.Καλόν θα είναι να αποφασίσεις εσύ, χωρίς τις δικές μας υποκειμενικές γνώμες, ΠΟΙΑ κατηγορία είναι αυτή που σ' αρέσει περισσότερο.Αυτήν να διαβάσεις, να μάθεις καλά, και με αυτήν να ασχοληθείς.Είμαι σίγουρος οτι έτσι θα περνάς πολλές και ευχάριστες ώρες κοντά στα πουλιά σου.

----------


## Αλεξης

Καταρχην σας ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση σας στο ερωτημα μου. 
Σε ολες τις ρατσες πρεπει να δινουμε σημασια στο πτερωμα (σκληρο-μαλακο)
η πιο πολυ σε καποιες οπως π.χ. στα γκλοστερ;
Και στα γερμανικα σκουφατατο το ζευγαρι θα πρεπει να εχει το ενα σκουφο και το αλλο οχι, οπως στα γκλοστερ;
Με τι χρωμα συνδιαζουμε το λευκο υπολειματικο στην αναπαραγωγη;

Συγνωμη αν κανω "χαζες" ερωτησεις αλλα....προσεχω για να εχω!!!

----------


## mgerom

Οι ερωτήσεις σου είναι πολύ λογικές .
-Πάντα πρέπει να προσέχουμε τον τύπο του πτερώματος.
-Στα Γερμανικά πρέπει πράγματι να υπάρχει σκουφί μόνον στον έναν απο τους δυό γονείς.Κι' ο άλλος όμως δεν παίζει ασήμαντο ρόλο.Θέλει και αυτός προσοχή στο σχήμα και στο μέγεθος του κεφαλιού.
-Τα λιποχρωμικά καναρίνια, λευκά (υποχωρητικά ή κυρίαρχα) ,κίτρινα , κόκκινα είναι πουλιά που μπορούν να συνδυασθούν μεταξύ τους.
Οι επιδιώξεις μας και οι γνώσεις της γεννετικής  είναι αυτές που
θα μας υπαγορεύσουν τις διασταυρώσεις.Ισως είναι λίγο πρόορο
αλλά διάβασε λίγο το συννημένο και...εδώ είμαστε.  ::

----------


## Αλεξης

Εχω καποιες αποριες ακομα για τα γερμανικα σκουφατα.
Να πω την αληθεια μπερδευτηκα διοτι...
ειπαμε εχουμε αρσενικα και θηλυκα με η χωρις σκουφι,
αλλα ξερουμε οτι αυτα τα καναρινια ειναι καναρινια χρωματος με σκουφι.
Τοτε ενα θηλυκο γερμανικο χωρις σκουφι γιατι το λεμε ετσι;
Θελω να πω ενα τετοιο πουλι δεν ειναι απλως ενα θηλυκο χρωματος;

Ελπιζω να μην σας μπερδεψα και εσας και να καταλαβατε τι θελω να πω!

----------


## xXx

τα γερμανικά σκουφάτα είναι καναρίνια τύπου όχι χρώματος
viewtopic.php?f=39&t=363

----------


## mgerom

> Εχω καποιες αποριες ακομα για τα γερμανικα σκουφατα.
> Να πω την αληθεια μπερδευτηκα διοτι...
> ειπαμε εχουμε αρσενικα και θηλυκα με η χωρις σκουφι,
> αλλα ξερουμε οτι αυτα τα καναρινια ειναι καναρινια χρωματος με σκουφι.
> Τοτε ενα θηλυκο γερμανικο χωρις σκουφι γιατι το λεμε ετσι;
> Θελω να πω ενα τετοιο πουλι δεν ειναι απλως ενα θηλυκο χρωματος;
> 
> Ελπιζω να μην σας μπερδεψα και εσας και να καταλαβατε τι θελω να πω!


 Πολύ σωστή η απορία, παρατήρηση σου. Για να είναι σαφές απο την αρχή......
Τα Γερμανικά σκουφάτα αποτελούν μια πολύ παλαιά ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑΞΗ.Σαν τέτοια, δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο εκτός απο Γερμανικά.Επειδή όμως ο φαινότυπος του πουλιού(το φαίνεσθαι) είναι πανομοιότυπο με τα καναρίνια χρώματος, εκτός απο το σκουφί,κρίνονται ακριβώς σαν καναρίνια χρώματος κατά το 70%. Το υπόλοιπο 30% είναι η βαθμολογία για την τελειότητα του σκουφιού.Ετσι , απο αυτήν την οπτική ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΝ, είναι πράγματι ένα καναρίνι χρώματος με σκούφο. Ενα μή έμπειρο μάτι δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο φυσικά να ξεχωρίσει ένα Γερμανικό χωρίς σκουφί απο ένα λιποχρωμικό.Εξ άλλου πολλές φορές ένα καλό καναρίνι χρώματος,γίνεται το ζευγάρι του σκουφάτου φίλου μας.Να πούμε εδώ οτι καμιά
σημασία δεν έχει ποιός απο τους δυό θα φέρει το σκουφί(κάναρος ή κανάρα).
Προσωπικά αν ήθελα να ξεκινήσω αναπαραγωγή με τέτοια πουλιά θα εμπιστευόμουν έναν εκτροφέα του είδους, με γνώσεις στην λεπτομέρεια του σκουφιού που έχει να κάνει με το σχήμα ,μέγεθος, στάση του κεφαλιού των γεννητόρων.

----------

